# "Will I be Single for the Rest of My Life?"



## nickipicki123 (Jun 10, 2019)

I thought this podcast from John Piper was very encouraging and wanted to share it here for anyone who is single, or anyone who has singles in their life. 
We can sometimes feel that there's no place in the church for us, since we are told marriage is commanded, or that it is the norm. I've felt that my church has done a great job of extending hospitality to me and welcoming me as part of the church family, but I know that not all singles experience that. 

Just thought it was worth sharing:

https://www.desiringgod.org/intervi...f5x2UrIxv7V7MVJkgAO8fdrsjTOiwDTdy4pbwVHpRDGUA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 10, 2019)

I guess I needed that, though I still pray about it constantly (granted I don't get much to meet people outside of work).
Thanks!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jblue88 (Jun 25, 2019)

Encouraging indeed.

I am 31 days from my wedding, but I spent 8 years as a single in the church without any viable options to change that (my bride to be and I met on the mission field). 

While single, it was crucial for me to remember that the neglect I sometimes felt was not intentional. Many of my friends had 2+ children and had very hectic lives as a result. The turn around was finding ways I could get involved in the church instead of waiting to be approached. I helped teach the adult Sunday school, worked with the young people, attended the men's study faithfully to foster deeper bonds with my friends, took part in church work days, partnered with families to host hospitality meals, and over time was elected an elder in the church. All of this was done while single.

I encourage every single person I meet in the church to earnestly look at how they can serve in the church. Christ has placed you in the church in your state for a specific purpose; he has gifted you in your singleness and you are a necessary part of the body. You are not in a holding pattern for marriage.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

